# ThermoFlex vinyl peeling



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am pressing ThermoFlex vinyl numbers on softball pants and jerseys. I press at 320 degrees for around 20 seconds. Peel the transfer backing while warm. I have no problems with the vinyl adhering but after going through the wash a time or two, the edges seem to peel. Any ideas on what I might be missing or something I can add to my process? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ck your fabric. Telex plus or another vinyl may be required.

We follow included instructions and ours always holds like superglue.

May want to ck ur temp as well with laser or strip.

Saw this also with a guy with a less than stellar press with wildly uneven heat on the platen.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

As Shep pointed out, it could be a problem with the pressure on your heat press.

I'd also look at getting an infrared thermometer to make sure that your press is running at the temperature indicated on the display.


Hope this helps!

Alan


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Lower the time a bit or your temp is maybe higher than what press setting. You maybe over cooking the adhesive. Use medium pressure.

Make sure the wash and dryer temp are not set on high.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there some kind of treatment on the fabric?....Were these garments supplied by your client?....Sometimes when retails goods are manufactured, there is no consideration that they might be decorated...


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback. 

I have a hix press, so confident on the quality of the press, but will check the temp of platen for even heat. 

Telex is a brand of vinyl for sporting apparel?

Thanks again...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

If you've got a HIX press, I'd suggest getting some temperature strips rather than an infrared thermometer, as the coating on the HIX presses seems to give an inaccurate reading.


Alan


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there Don-

We are sorry to hear that you are having a problem currently.

To help with the adhesion (and this applies to all heat transfer and even ink) you can do a pre-treatment of rubbing alcohol by blotting a generous amount on the area you are about to press. 

Depending on the fabric, this job could actually need the use of ThermoFlex Xtra, which is what is recommended for fabrics containing nylon, heat-sensitive materials, and some of the tougher to apply moisture wicking polyesters. 

If you are still having problems, please let us know. We are here until 6pm CST and you can call us toll free at 877-437-8556.

Thank you,


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If you've got a HIX press, I'd suggest getting some temperature strips rather than an infrared thermometer, as the coating on the HIX presses seems to give an inaccurate reading.
> 
> 
> Alan


Makes sense, the infrared gun showing around 200 degrees and the gauge on the press reading 320.


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

dd2 said:


> Makes sense, the infrared gun showing around 200 degrees and the gauge on the press reading 320.


ThermaFlex Plus instructions say:

330-335 F
17-20 secs
medium to firm pressure

We follow these exactly and never have problems when pressing on 100% cotton or cotton blends.


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Try thermoflex xtra. Sometimes i know some materials come pre treated , so spritzing them with a little water then hit it with the heat press. after this try applying your themoflex. Specialty materials is a great company their tech support will do what they can to answer your questions.


----------



## moses (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the information in this post. I am also having trouble with vinyl peeling off. Would how you dry it have an effect? Also where do you get an infra red heat gun or the heat strips? Thanks


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I have experienced this with a few of the vinyls as well but I have had some workout great but others not as great. 

If you point your infared at the top/bottom of the platen at its reads 200 when saying 320 thats bad news


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

handles medium to high wash and dry temps. But to be safe I always wash warm, dry inside out with low heat. May be your heating element on your press.


----------

